
Disgruntled gentleman honestly thinks he can strip Google of its trademark - jpadilla_
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/25/google-sued-over-trademark/
======
tomjen3
This lawsuit would make sense if one might say I will google that and go to
another search engine.

But it fails since there really isn't any other search engines worth going to.

------
jrockway
This makes me want to xerox a kleenex.

(My point being: it's strange how we punish success by taking away successful
brand names.)

